# Android App Like To Downcast (Ios) Or Video Flood Hd (Webos)



## daonei (Oct 15, 2011)

One thing I miss on the iOS is Downcast, which is an app that allows you to choose which video or radio podcasts to save and constantly updates them to allow viewing or listening. There is also a similar app in webOS called Video Flood HD.

Does anyone know if there is something similar or equivalent on Android? I hate having to go to websites to find videos or news clips. Something like Downcast would be great on Android. If you guys know of any, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

daonei said:


> One thing I miss on the iOS is Downcast, which is an app that allows you to choose which video or radio podcasts to save and constantly updates them to allow viewing or listening. There is also a similar app in webOS called Video Flood HD.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is something similar or equivalent on Android? I hate having to go to websites to find videos or news clips. Something like Downcast would be great on Android. If you guys know of any, please let me know. Thanks!


Have you searched on podcast in the market? There address a lot of podcast apps out there that can do what you want...


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Look for podtrapper. I used faithfully on blackberry for couple of years. I was excited when he got an android build. It works well.


----------



## danootz (Oct 31, 2011)

daonei said:


> One thing I miss on the iOS is Downcast, which is an app that allows you to choose which video or radio podcasts to save and constantly updates them to allow viewing or listening. There is also a similar app in webOS called Video Flood HD.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is something similar or equivalent on Android? I hate having to go to websites to find videos or news clips. Something like Downcast would be great on Android. If you guys know of any, please let me know. Thanks!


I can't think of any Android Market app tailored for tablets specifically. Video Flood makes good use of the screen space.
That being said, I can recommend Doggcatcher. It seems pricey, but the app can do a lot. (It's not all big buttons and such like VFHD) But it offers great search and recommendation functions. It handles audio and video podcasts. If you get Presto from the Market, you can run audio tracks at up to 2.0x playback speed (Sometimes it's a little buggy though)


----------



## daonei (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks! I'll look into PodTrapper and Doggcatcher. Both pricey, but with the refund policy of fifteen minutes, hopefully I can find something decent. I don't really care much of audio podcasts. Just want to find some video podcasts to use in the morning during breakfast. Thanks again and wish Downcast was made for Android...


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

Doggcatcher is what I have been using for a while now. It is a little expensive but i really like it.


----------



## daonei (Oct 15, 2011)

I noticed that none of the apps have variable speed playback for video. is this not possible on android right now? in that case, i really do miss downcast...


----------

